# probleme wifi depuis  MàJ de mon ipad retina



## PowerGif88 (22 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Depuis la mise a jour d'ios5 vers le ios6 j'ai des coupures wifi toutes les 10mn ou limpossibilité de me connecter a mon reseau wifi.

J'ai déjà reboooter hier la box et renouveler le bail, sert a rien  

Quoi faire d'autre?


----------



## lineakd (26 Septembre 2012)

@powergif88, Allez dans Réglages/Réinitialiser Général/ Réinitialiser les réglages réseau.


----------

